# turtle shell turkey call help



## oatsj (Dec 10, 2008)

I found a nice small turtle dead of course .now I want to remove the body and make a call . How do I go about removing the body,and do I leave the bottom plate? If it were summer I would find a fire ant hill and let them do the work. Any help? As I don't want to mess it up. Thanks Oatsj


----------



## discounthunter (Dec 10, 2008)

still plenty of anthills to do the job. remember to put some king of fenceing or cover around the hill so nothing can get to it.possums and dillos maybe coons too,all love turtles even dead ones.

once you got it cleaned then remove the bottom plate,thats where the slate goes. 

thats all i can offer for help,i tried a shell 2 years ago ,im still working on it!

try customcallsonline,they have  a section for shell calls.


----------



## gblrklr (Dec 10, 2008)

I have only used turtle shells that were "cleaned" when I found them.  Like oatsj said, the upper piece needs to be removed.  When that piece is removed, there should be one piece that sticks out and kind of wraps around on each side of the shell closer to the front.  I would create a shallow channel under these two pieces and push the slate through these channels and run it through to the top of the back of the shell.  That would give three points to glue.  

My call is in the safe in my son's room, but If I can remember, I will take pictures tomorrow to give you an idea what I am talking about.


----------



## oatsj (Dec 11, 2008)

*turtle shell*

Thanks for  the info  Oatsj


----------



## oatsj (Dec 12, 2008)

I read to find a turtle between 2.5-3'' is rare . I have started  cleaning  out the body not easy. But we will get there. Any more suggestions will entertain. Thanks


----------



## Arrowhead95 (Dec 12, 2008)

glbrklr >> Love to see the pictures of your call.

Somewhere I have a little step by step on making a turtle shell call.
I'll poke around and see if I can locate.


----------



## gblrklr (Dec 12, 2008)

Arrowhead95 said:


> glbrklr >> Love to see the pictures of your call.



Yep, I forgot to take them.  Here are a couple, thanks for reminding me.  I think you can see how we used to attach the slate.  They weren't pretty like some of the decorative ones you see around today, but they worked very well.  Originally the slate was square across the top, and I can't remember how I broke it.  I guess it is about 25 years old.


----------



## oatsj (Dec 13, 2008)

I can do that . Thanks for the pics


----------



## Arrowhead95 (Dec 13, 2008)

Gblrklr>> That is a great looking call. The holster is pretty dang cool. I've never seen one like that before. 


Here are a few turtle shell calls that I have. Interesting story about the one I made. Several years ago I attended a NWTF convention in Charlotte, NC. I brought along a turtle shell call I made for a friend to get a bunch of turkey hunting legends signatures on it. Then give it to my friend.

The first stop was at Quaker Boy. My friend is a die hard QB fan. So I ask Dick Kirby if he'd sign it for me. He proceeds to hand draw a great picture of a Gobbler in full strut. I joked with him that after I saw his drawing I wasn't going to give it to my friend, I was going to keep it. He says " I'll tell you what. Make two more and send them to me and I'll draw one for you and keep one". Couple months later I sent Dick two calls and awhile later not only did I get this great looking call back but he sent me one of his signature grade boat paddles with a Thank you note. Quite a nice gesture.



Left to right.

Kit Shaffer , Home Made, E.O. Mitchell , Pap Nelson


















This is how I make a turtle shell turkey call. It's not how you have to do it. But it works for me. 


** No turtles were hurt or destroyed using these shell's ** 
***      I use only shell's from deceased turtles.     **** 
============================================================ 

Take a piece of cardboard and cut it to fit inside shell as desired. 



Take cardboard and trace outline on slate. I use a black sharpie marker for this step. It's makes a wide mark so when I cut the slate somes out larger than cardboard. 



Cut slate. I use a hack saw. Cut on the outside of mark made with sharpie marker. I found the hacksaw to make the best cut. slow and steady. I tried a dremel tool but I think it over heated the slate and cracked it. 



Sand slate as necessary to fit into turtle shell. The slate produces a fine dust and it smells bad too. Wear a mask. I use a electric hand sander. Some guys use belt sanders. At this time I also sand the surface that your going to rub the striker on. You can get a good idea of what it will sound like at this point. You night have to try several strikers. Although the sound is better once it gets epoxyed into place. 



Make sure you have everything right. Once it gets epoxyed there is no turning back. 

I use a 5 minute epoxy to fasten slate to shell. Mix and let it set up a little until somewhat firm. Then place it on the contact points. Usually the rear of the shell and about where the front two legs would emerge from the shell. 


Good Luck


----------



## Hunter for life (Mar 22, 2009)

These are great.   I was out this moring and came across a box turtle and wanted to try and make one.   How thick should the slate be?


----------



## jrguess (Mar 22, 2009)

Those re some nice calls guys. I will be on the look out for a turtle shell now. I have never seen this done. Where would i get the slate from ?


----------



## Killdee (Mar 22, 2009)

Here is 1 I made about 25 yrs ago. Its a little different.


----------



## jrguess (Mar 22, 2009)

Thats also a sweet call ! How did you gat the slate on there ? How did you cut out the track? Where did you get the slate ? Thanks for any info .


----------



## Killdee (Mar 22, 2009)

jrguess said:


> Thats also a sweet call ! How did you gat the slate on there ? How did you cut out the track? Where did you get the slate ? Thanks for any info .



Honestly I don't remember. I think I epoxied  it on and I likely used small files and maybe a hacksaw blade to cut the track after carefully boring a hole in it. I got the slate out of small chalk boards that Skeeters or Longhorns used to have for menus.


----------



## jrguess (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks for the help these are nice calls.


----------



## Hunter for life (May 22, 2009)

So know I have 2 turtle shells (found dead) that are drying in the sun.   I do not want to buy anything and want it to be totally natural and homemade.  My question is:

1) Where do I find slate in GA? I dont believe we have this type of rock formations in the south.  

2) What other material(s) can be substituted that are available (found in the woods or back yards)?


----------



## wvdawg (May 22, 2009)

I use tin snips to cut down and shape the slate.  Just nibble little slivers off the edge at a time.  Works great.  Slate can be purchased on-line but I buy those itty bitty chalkboards from Michaels.  Just cut off the wood frames.  Real inexpensive.


----------



## wvdawg (May 22, 2009)

*found pics . . .*


----------



## Hunter for life (May 23, 2009)

Very very nice wvdawg!


----------



## southGAlefty (May 25, 2009)

wvdawg that is AWESOME


----------



## wvdawg (May 26, 2009)

Thanks guys, but I'm just an amateur at these.  You need to check out the posts by Short Stop on here.  He is the master of turtle pot calls!


----------



## gobble157 (May 26, 2009)

wvdawg said:


> View attachment 309319
> 
> View attachment 309320



I love this call! Freakin' awesome!


----------



## short stop (May 26, 2009)

wvdawg said:


> Thanks guys, but I'm just an amateur at these.  You need to check out the posts by Short Stop on here.  He is the master of turtle pot calls!



 thanks  for the  props    ---  master      I need to tell my  wife  about that   one ....

    Heres   one    of  my pets .   Gotta  be carefull    with  them   .   
    They  tend    to  try  an  crawl off  when you  stop   rubbin  their  bellies ...lol


----------



## gobble157 (May 26, 2009)

short stop said:


> thanks  for the  props    ---  master      I need to tell my  wife  about that   one ....
> 
> Heres   one    of  my pets .   Gotta  be carefull    with  them   .
> They  tend    to  try  an  crawl off  when you  stop   rubbin  their  bellies ...lol




I love this call! Looks really cool!


----------



## Nitro (May 26, 2009)

Awesome Calls - everyone!!! 

Ryan, trade you a guided SC hunt and some $$ for boot on a slider call.....


----------



## short stop (May 26, 2009)

Got  one  ready to go   for ya  Andy  ,  the  wife  is ready for me to leave  again ...   I told  her  Spring    2010  is  a long way off ,,, she  said right  now  is  good  ...  I dont  know  what  shes   getting at  

    Brother ,  All you have to do  is  pick me  up  on 441  South   on the  way there ...


----------



## Nitro (May 26, 2009)

Ryan, Count on that. I just got some more land on the Salkehatchie River......


----------



## Gut_Pile (May 26, 2009)

All these calls look great. Ryan you are going to have to make me one of those calls!


----------



## Gut_Pile (May 26, 2009)

Oh and Mr. Andy I'll be waiting on 441 as well


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 20, 2012)

Bump for some nice calls!


----------



## hambone76 (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks for digging that up. I saw a few dead turtle shells during deer season.
 Now I have something to combat cabin fever!!
Will wood stain be suitable to re-color the shells? Any suggestions?


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Jan 21, 2012)

What a great idea.  I've got a shell I found I've been wondering what to do with.  Anything special I should, or could do to strenghten the shell?  It seems kinda fragile right now.  I figured after I stained it I'd spray varnish on it.


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 15, 2012)

ClydeWigg3 said:


> What a great idea.  I've got a shell I found I've been wondering what to do with.  Anything special I should, or could do to strenghten the shell?  It seems kinda fragile right now.  I figured after I stained it I'd spray varnish on it.



That is what I was wondering too.  I have one shell tt seems old and might fall apart.  Tryig to brainstorm on how to strengthen it without changing the sound.  I thought about putting some epoxy on the inside, but not sure what that would do to the sound.


----------



## Killdee (Feb 15, 2012)

I would try to find a fresher shell to build with. Yall lived nearby Id give you one, I find a couple every year.


----------



## ts602 (Feb 15, 2012)

Those are some good looking calls. I think I might try to make one. Never heard of them or seen one.


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 15, 2012)

There's slate naturally off 100 north of Franklin. We use to find it at Rockridge Baptist camp when I was younger. Old shingles should work also.


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 16, 2012)

Killdee said:


> I would try to find a fresher shell to build with. Yall lived nearby Id give you one, I find a couple every year.



I have 2 that are fresher, but one is "iffy."  I just ground down the edges on a good one and cut the slate last night.  The new Dremel is a BIG help


----------



## BARFOOTLARRY (Feb 19, 2012)

*Turtle Shell Call*

Well when I saw this thread I knew I had to try it. This is my first attempt. I really enjoyed making it. Only problem is now everybody I have shown it to wants me to make them one.


----------



## MKW (Feb 19, 2012)

*...*

I think I'm gonna make one out of this guy! 


Mike


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 19, 2012)

MKW said:


> I think I'm gonna make one out of this guy!
> 
> 
> Mike





That and a toothpick should work!


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 19, 2012)

*Here is my latest*

Found several more shells this year, but can't seem to get into the shop to work with them.  Still need a lot of work on my carving abilities!


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 19, 2012)

I just finished my first attempt.  I'll post pics later this week.  My slate sits flush on the edge of the shell.  I think for the others I will cut the slate to get it to sit "inside" so it is better protected from getting banged around.

I bought my slate (square 3.5" x 3.5") from this place:  http://brooksidegamecalls.com/slate.aspx
I cut it with my Dremel and a diamond bit.  Go SLOW or the slate will chip!


----------



## BARFOOTLARRY (Feb 20, 2012)

@ MKW maybe you could put it in the challange, for the smallest bird/beard? Oh yeah the toothpick striker is a must!


----------



## GLS (Feb 20, 2012)

Lamar Williams used to make and sell box turtle slate calls.  He was told by Florida Game and Fish that it was illegal to either possess or sell the box turtle shell (been years since he told me--not sure if one or both prohibited).  Dunno if that is true in Ga.  However, I use a cheap coping saw to cut the slate to shape.  I make a template out of shirt cardboard first to make sure it's the right size for the shell and my cuts into the shell.  I use 5 minute epoxy BUT I strengthen it with a small quantity of mixed in chopped (with scissors as fine as I can) up fiberglass insulation to make a matrix paste to apply on the underside of the slate at the contact points of slate to shell.  I also cut slots in the front to slide the slate into the shell with a Dremel tool.  The nicest looking one with the cut out gobbler was made by Turkey Bob, a Kentuckian who died years ago in a motorcycle wreck.  He made the small strikers from antlers and oak dowel.  He cut out the shape of a dogwood bloom on the end.  I lost my favorite in the woods made by him.  It was a perfect morel mushroom carved in 3D out of antler. He used a high speed dental drill to do the work. Photos don't do them justice.


----------



## BARFOOTLARRY (Feb 21, 2012)

GLS said:


> Lamar Williams used to make and sell box turtle slate calls.  He was told by Florida Game and Fish that it was illegal to either possess or sell the box turtle shell (been years since he told me--not sure if one or both prohibited).  Dunno if that is true in Ga.  However, I use a cheap coping saw to cut the slate to shape.  I make a template out of shirt cardboard first to make sure it's the right size for the shell and my cuts into the shell.  I use 5 minute epoxy BUT I strengthen it with a small quantity of mixed in chopped (with scissors as fine as I can) up fiberglass insulation to make a matrix paste to apply on the underside of the slate at the contact points of slate to shell.  I also cut slots in the front to slide the slate into the shell with a Dremel tool.  The nicest looking one with the cut out gobbler was made by Turkey Bob, a Kentuckian who died years ago in a motorcycle wreck.  He made the small strikers from antlers and oak dowel.  He cut out the shape of a dogwood bloom on the end.  I lost my favorite in the woods made by him.  It was a perfect morel mushroom carved in 3D out of antler. He used a high speed dental drill to do the work. Photos don't do them justice.



Those look great! That gives me a lot of ideas.


----------

